# First tile job



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks great to me, but I ain't no tile guy. However, I do know a crappy job when I see one. That ain't one. :thumbsup:

I'm just concerned if you wore pants while you did it. Did you have a sandwich for lunch or soup. Was your truck the right color, or did the neighbors ask you to park it around back because it clashed with the flowers.  :jester:


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> Looks great to me, but I ain't no tile guy. However, I do know a crappy job when I see one. That ain't one. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm just concerned if you wore pants while you did it. Did you have a sandwich for lunch or soup. Was your truck the right color, or did the neighbors ask you to park it around back because it clashed with the flowers.  :jester:


:laughing: :clap::jester:


----------

